# Smoked fish/brisket/pork



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Been breaking out the smoker lately. I have to post all to post one since they're in my buddy's private album. All meat pictured was smoked with hickory wood.

http://njsurf.myphotoalbum.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album13

1-2) 2 smoked briskets/ 1 smoked pork loin with bacon draped over top.

3-4) Jalepeno peper stuffed with cream cheese, a little smokey and wraped in bacon. Before and after (2 hours of smoke)

The rest) Large Pomp, 3 medium whiting, t-bone and pork chops.

MOre smoked fish pics to come as we catch fish (easier said than done right now).


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

few things look nicer than a big chunk of smoked meat!! So how did everything taste? With the fish, did you brine them at all? Everything looks really good. Now I know Im firing up my smoker this weekend.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Every thing tasted great. I've been smoking brikets, ribs, chicken, loin, etc... for years. The fish is new to me. The whiting didn't look pretty when it was done but it was fantastic in a "smoked whiting caesar". The pomp was marvelous. I didn't brine the fish to smoke but I do brine my whiting for a day before I cook them in the oven. The brisket and loin got brined for 24 hours.

Brine =

water
apple cider vinegar
apple juice
orange juice
brown sugar
sea salt
pepper
louisiana hotsauce


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess I should point out that the above brine recipe is for large cuts of meat and not fish. I brine my fish in salt water.


----------

